# Other Pythons > Morelia >  '07 Jungle Jags are here!!!

## bhmorrill

The first one was officially out this morning, and I am pretty stoked about how he looks!!! Much whiter background than I remember on our coastal jag clutch. Anyway, more pics will come once they are all out. 

 

 

 

 

Peak in at one of the red jags 
 

Trying to give you a better idea of the color

----------


## ZEKESMOM

Very pretty...can't wait for more pics :Very Happy:

----------


## Evan Jamison

Nice Ben!  Those guys look hot!!  :Rock on:  What female is that clutch from?

-Evan

----------


## bhmorrill

This clutch came from our Python Pete line female named Aster. Here are some of her jungle offspring from the past:

----------


## coldbloodaddict

Congrats! I love Jags...

----------


## Sputnik

Awesome, love the peek into the egg shot...killer stuff!  :Smile:

----------


## MarkS

That looks great, I love jags.  Are you going to have any pure coastal jags this year?

----------


## jgjulander

Mark,
We hatched out some pure jags back in February and they are doing well.  Here is a link to individual pictures of all of the jags.
http://www.australianaddiction.com/available_NXS07.html
Justin
http://www.australianaddiction.com/

----------


## Snakeman

congrats!!

----------


## Blake_Herman

they look amazing...    :Very Happy:    great work once again!

----------


## MPenn

Congrats Ben and Justin!!

That jag seems to have a lot of patterning on him. Can't wait to see more pics!

----------


## sweety314

Very pretty! That baby in pic #3 is very nice! I understand the colors will change as they mature, but is there a way to tell if he'll be more white vs. more of a yellow?

I think they're very pretty snakes, but I'd buy something more bright yellow or actually black and white. What sort of breeding should I look for?


 :Smile: 

R

----------


## bhmorrill

> Very pretty! That baby in pic #3 is very nice! I understand the colors will change as they mature, but is there a way to tell if he'll be more white vs. more of a yellow?
> 
> 
> I think they're very pretty snakes, but I'd buy something more bright yellow or actually black and white. What sort of breeding should I look for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R


Good questions, and it is very tough to say.  First of all, as far as I know this is the first breeding of a genetic red phase jaguar coastal to a jungle, so we don't really know how the silvery looking ones or the red ones will turn out.  Red coastals usually have much better color and contrast  through out life into adulthood, so we are hoping that will carry over into the jags and jag sibs.  We shall see.  As for nice yellow, we have some jungles that have pretty nice yellow (feel free to check out our website to see more pics), but if you are asking about yellow jags...as far as I have been able to tell, that too is pretty tough to predict.  One way to do it might be to buy a yearling that has the color that you like, but that will cost you more.  Otherwise, keep your eyes open and watch how different breeders babies develope from different clutches and after a year or two of watching, buy one from a pairing that has produced babies that you like.  Getting a trophy carpet is a pretty tough thing to do since they change so much in the first year, and sometimes keep changing for years.  The way we have gone about it has been to buy multiple babies as hatchlings and raise them up and then keep the ones that look best, breed them, and then hold back the best again.  That route takes years, but it sure works!!!  Anyway, thanks for the kind words...and good luck on your search!

----------


## sweety314

Ben, thx for taking the time to explain. I totally understand the selective breeding, and that they change color. I'm just starting the digging into the JCPs, so am in the learning and asking stage.  :Embarassed:  


I understand that the white ones are pretty rare, still. Correct?


RuLyn

----------


## bhmorrill

> I understand that the white ones are pretty rare, still. Correct?
> 
> 
> RuLyn


Whites are fairly rare for jungles or for jags, but a few have been produced of both. For jags, I have yet to see any that remain white looking as adults, they usually go at least somewhat yellow. For jungles, there are a few lines of ivory jungles that stay pretty white into adulthood, but they are fairly rare, and some brown up or yellow up. Also takes line breeding and a bit of luck.

As for getting the jungle bug/morelia bug...I know what you are going through :Sunny:  They are addicting!!! Keep asking questions, you will never regret taking the time to learn all you can, and there are lots of knowledgeable people around on forums that are happy to talk snakes as long as people will listen!!!

----------

